# Painting plastic m/c fuel tanks



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 16, 2017)

We have two of these Yamahas. One is an 86 and the other an 85. The fuel tanks have turned yellow over the years from the gas. The tanks look like Hell and the bikes are too nice to not try and correct them.

I removed the tank from my 86. I sanded it all down and it came out good. Well, except for the factory OEM decals on the tank. I simply could not get them off 100%. It's like the decals chemically embedded themselves into the plastic itself.

I removed as much of the decals as I could. Between dry and wet sanding, the paint should cover them up. I'm not very good with a rattle can of paint. Almost anyone could do a better job than I could. That being the case, I went ahead and took it on.

I bought some Krylon paint specially formulated for plastic and such. I put three coats on and then wet-sanded. I plan to put about 2-3 more coats on, followed by some clear coat. Once done, I'll post up a pic or two of the painted tank. This is the 1st time I've painted a plastic fuel tank. The tank itself is quite rigid and non-flexible. I'm hoping the paint adheres well.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 18, 2017)

Free Will said:


> We have two of these Yamahas. One is an 86 and the other an 85. The fuel tanks have turned yellow over the years from the gas. The tanks look like Hell and the bikes are too nice to not try and correct them.
> 
> I removed the tank from my 86. I sanded it all down and it came out good. Well, except for the factory OEM decals on the tank. I simply could not get them off 100%. It's like the decals chemically embedded themselves into the plastic itself.
> 
> ...



did you use a plastic eching primer or is that in the paint you used.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 18, 2017)

2strokenut said:


> did you use a plastic eching primer or is that in the paint you used.




I was told that the paint I needed to use had it in it. I went to a Sherman Williams store, brought the fuel tank with me, and told them what I wanted to do.

The decals are still kind of visible under the layers of new paint.  I'm going to try another light wet sanding session and see if that helps. I've never ever come across decals like these. Whatever mistakes I make on the tank on my bike, will not be repeated when I refinish the tank on my wife's bike.

I'm going to go to an Ace Hardware and see if there is anything that can be safely used on plastic to remove the decals once and for all. If I do happen to find something that works, I'll probably end up re-doing my tank.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 18, 2017)

Free Will said:


> I was told that the paint I needed to use had it in it. I went to a Sherman Williams store, brought the fuel tank with me, and told them what I wanted to do.
> 
> The decals are still kind of visible under the layers of new paint.  I'm going to try another light wet sanding session and see if that helps. I've never ever come across decals like these. Whatever mistakes I make on the tank on my bike, will not be repeated when I refinish the tank on my wife's bike.
> 
> I'm going to go to an Ace Hardware and see if there is anything that can be safely used on plastic to remove the decals once and for all. If I do happen to find something that works, I'll probably end up re-doing my tank.


 
can you get a spray putty in a can that would give you a thicker layer to sand back and mybe flaten out the lip if you can get it once sprayed on let it dry for a few days befor sanding so it sinks back or you will get sink back later and you will see the sticker line agean.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 18, 2017)

2strokenut said:


> can you get a spray putty in a can that would give you a thicker layer to sand back and mybe flaten out the lip if you can get it once sprayed on let it dry for a few days befor sanding so it sinks back or you will get sink back later and you will see the sticker line agean.




I went to Ace Hardware and spoke to a guy in their paint dept. He used to paint cars and such previously. He said that I'm using the right rattle can of paint. I spoke to him about the decal issue and the trouble I was having with them.

He said that he's used something in the past, but didn't know the correct term for it. He described it as a big round eraser on a spindle that you check up into a drill. He said that NAPA might have one. I did stop at a NAPA and they had them. It's called a Big Eraser Pad. It was $15.00. It's great for removing pin-striping, decals and old adhesives. I didn't buy it though. I'm going to add a couple more coats of paint to my tank and see if it builds up enough top completely hide the decals.

But, before I start in on my wife's tank, I will go back to NAPA and buy the eraser pad. I want to try it out and see just how well it does work. Both the guy at Ace and at NAPA said they work great. The guy at Ace also showed me some very good quality clear enamel for use as a top coat if I want.

I added another coat to my tank about two hrs. ago and it does look better. I might add yet another tomorrow. If I can get by w/o having to do my tank all over again, I'm all for it.

After my tank is done, and before I start on my wife's tank, I'll post up some pics of the two. I'm hoping the difference is huge.

*Picture / info. on the eraser pad:*

https://www.amazon.com/AES-Industri...TF8&qid=1492552855&sr=8-1&keywords=eraser+pad


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 18, 2017)

sounds like the go keen to see the photos.


----------



## Mac&Homelite (Apr 19, 2017)

Free Will said:


> I went to Ace Hardware and spoke to a guy in their paint dept. He used to paint cars and such previously. He said that I'm using the right rattle can of paint. I spoke to him about the decal issue and the trouble I was having with them.


Wow, you got knowledgeable guys at Ace? No one at mine can figure out how to order any Stihl parts for me, and I swear half of them couldn't tell you the difference between metric and sae! Someone said that they have been through at least 6 general managers in under 2 years so far at this location.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac&Homelite said:


> Wow, you got knowledgeable guys at Ace? No one at mine can figure out how to order any Stihl parts for me, and I swear half of them couldn't tell you the difference between metric and sae! Someone said that they have been through at least 6 general managers in under 2 years so far at this location.




Our local Ace is pretty good. My wife used to work there for a couple of years. Ace also has an outstanding fasteners dept. They juts moved their Stihl dept. out to a separate building that used to house the lumber dept. They remodeled the bldg. and now it's their outdoor power equip. dept.

Our Ace is family owned and they seem to keep employees for quite a while. You have to watch out for their prices though and know what you are looking for and what it sells for at our stores.

Overall, it's a friendly place and there's always help to be found if needed. Did I mention free popcorn on weekends?


----------



## Flint Mitch (Apr 19, 2017)

Free Will said:


> We have two of these Yamahas. One is an 86 and the other an 85. The fuel tanks have turned yellow over the years from the gas. The tanks look like Hell and the bikes are too nice to not try and correct them.
> 
> I removed the tank from my 86. I sanded it all down and it came out good. Well, except for the factory OEM decals on the tank. I simply could not get them off 100%. It's like the decals chemically embedded themselves into the plastic itself.
> 
> ...


Those are cool bikes. I had one many years ago. Great in the snow and sand!!

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Flint Mitch said:


> Those are cool bikes. I had one many years ago. Great in the snow and sand!!
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk




Totally agree. Ours have both front & rear cargo racks on them. They are a blast in the snow. I've geared ours down just a bit. The top speed is only about 40 or so, but they will out climb a Honda XR-600R dirt bike. I know this, cause I had an XR-600. The traction the Big Wheel makes is unbelievable.

And, they are quiet, don't tear up the terrain, and are easy to ride. I've had tons of big dirt bikes over the years. Huskies, CZ's, Bultacos, Montessas, Maicos, and whatever. But, you get to a certain age where the big bikes are no longer compatible. Too easy to get hurt on.

I knew in my heart of hearts, that the Big Wheel would be the perfect trail bike to grow old with.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 19, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Totally agree. Ours have both front & rear cargo racks on them. They are a blast in the snow. I've geared ours down just a bit. The top speed is only about 40 or so, but they will out climb a Honda XR-600R dirt bike. I know this, cause I had an XR-600. The traction the Big Wheel makes is unbelievable.
> 
> And, they are quiet, don't tear up the terrain, and are easy to ride. I've had tons of big dirt bikes over the years. Huskies, CZ's, Bultacos, Montessas, Maicos, and whatever. But, you get to a certain age where the big bikes are no longer compatible. Too easy to get hurt on.
> 
> I knew in my heart of hearts, that the Big Wheel would be the perfect trail bike to grow old with.



id love one for hunting on and the kids when they get older


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 19, 2017)

2strokenut said:


> id love one for hunting on and the kids when they get older




When they were still being produced, they retailed for about $1400.00 or so new.

The last year was maybe 1990? I think they stopped the BW200 before they quit making the BW350. I still see them used for sale every now and then. The prices are over $1000.00 though.

But, they are a fun bike, and they are built like an army tank. Ours still have the OEM tires on them. I think of them as a sophisticated Tote-Goat. Prices for used parts on E-Bay are ridiculously high. But, a lot of the OEM parts are no longer available from Yamaha.

If I had known way back when I bought mine, I would have spent some $$'s and stock piled some parts for them. A few years ago, a new unused OEM fuel tank for a BW was over $600.00 on E-Bay. I recently saw a new tail-light lense for one on E-Bay. I think it was like $225.00.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 22, 2017)

Progress on re-painting my fuel tank is coming along well. It's been kind of a slow process, as I don't want to rush things. Been doing light coats with plenty of drying time between them.

One side of the tank will require a little more work / coats of paint to fill in some shallow areas. The stickers were the biggest PITA to deal with. Hopefully, when I do my wife's tank, I will be able to remove them 100%.

Anyways, when I'm done with mine, it won't be perfect, but it will be a Hell of a lot better looking than it was.


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 22, 2017)

will you find new stickers for it or get them made or just leaving it.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 23, 2017)

2strokenut said:


> will you find new stickers for it or get them made or just leaving it.




I found some OEM decals on E-Bay, but they are pricey.

If I do put any stickers on the tanks, they will be something small and simple. They will be still be a Yamaha decal of some kind, but not the OEM ones.

Maybe something like this:


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 23, 2017)

can you get the OME ones made years ago i had some made for my ninja from a sign & sticker shop only an idea


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 23, 2017)

2strokenut said:


> can you get the OME ones made years ago i had some made for my ninja from a sign & sticker shop only an idea




I wasn't all that big a fan of the original stickers that came on the tank. I kind of like simple and clean. If the tank turns out pretty good, I may not even put any stickers on it at all.

I'm going to do some research and see what's available. I have plenty of time to do so. If I find some I like, I might post um up and see what you all think of them.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 23, 2017)

Here's an OEM decal kit.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6pc-Yamaha-...ash=item2a7f708383:g:C0IAAOSwcdBWRFdO&vxp=mtr


----------



## 2strokenut (Apr 23, 2017)

i see what you mean they are big


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2017)

I can send ya a couple of these.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 1, 2017)

stihl sawing said:


> I can send ya a couple of these.




Yeah, I think I'll take a pass, but it's appreciated.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 1, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Yeah, I think I'll take a pass, but it's appreciated.


Well choot, yer a hard guy to please, how about a pin for you jacket or a set of 1911 grips.


----------



## stihl sawing (May 2, 2017)

You certainly don't want these.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 2, 2017)

I guess I'm just not that much into the outlaw biker gang stuff.

Where we ride, you don't see any choppers................


----------



## 2strokenut (May 2, 2017)

lots of fartlies over here where i ride i nick name them all weekend warriors or sunshine bandits  only see the gangs in summer but they brang in new laws to crush them out i dont even realy see them in summer anymore and if i do only in small groops of 10 to 20.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (May 2, 2017)

That's the nice thing about dirt bike riding. You never see any outlaw biker gangs.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Well.........it's been a good long while, but the tank is painted and back on my bike. When you're retired, you don't have to rush things. 

Anyways, I took a picture of my bike and my wife's bike side by side. Hers is the one in the background with the discolored fuel tank. Mine was actually worse than hers. The color white was a bit brighter than the rest of the plastic on the bike, but it's close enough.

It's not 100% perfect, but it's a damn cry better then it used to be. Now, I just need to decide on whether or not I'm going to put some Yamaha decals on the tank and what kind / style.

Her bike is a 1985 and mine is a 1986 model. Back in the day, when brand-new, they sold for about $1300.00 or so. The last year of production was about 1989 I think. Used ones in exceptional shape are getting over $2500.00 and higher.

Used parts for these on E-Bay bring ridiculous prices. Down right crazy at times.  That's why I take exceptional care of ours. I've had countless dirt bikes over the years. They have come and gone. But, we'll grow old with these.


----------



## 2strokenut (Oct 29, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Well.........it's been a good long while, but the tank is painted and back on my bike. When you're retired, you don't have to rush things.
> 
> Anyways, I took a picture of my bike and my wife's bike side by side. Hers is the one in the background with the discolored fuel tank. Mine was actually worse than hers. The color white was a bit brighter than the rest of the plastic on the bike, but it's close enough.
> 
> ...


looks dam good


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks!

When I do my wife's fuel tank, I'm going to do some things a bit differently then I did on mine. And, it will get done faster.


----------



## 2strokenut (Oct 29, 2017)

thats the way and thats how we all get better and faster


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 29, 2017)

I guess I should have done hers first.......and then mine.


----------



## 2strokenut (Oct 30, 2017)

Free Will said:


> I guess I should have done hers first.......and then mine.


 should have. but it did come up nice


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 30, 2017)

I was told by a guy on another forum, that it's a waste of time trying to paint a plastic fuel tank. Plastic fuel tanks have to breathe, and the vapors from the fuel pass thru the plastic particles that make up the tank.

In a nutshell, I was told that the paint will eventually fail. How soon, he didn't know. I'm thinking he's right, now that I have given it some thought. Oh well, it's a done deal so we will see.


----------



## 2strokenut (Oct 30, 2017)

Free Will said:


> I was told by a guy on another forum, that it's a waste of time trying to paint a plastic fuel tank. Plastic fuel tanks have to breathe, and the vapors from the fuel pass thru the plastic particles that make up the tank.
> 
> In a nutshell, I was told that the paint will eventually fail. How soon, he didn't know. I'm thinking he's right, now that I have given it some thought. Oh well, it's a done deal so wee will see.


i think he is smoking drugs. most of the time if that hapens its small pin holes in the tank leting tiny amouts of fule seep through. or because of tank flex and the paint delaminating of the tank, proper prep job should stop that and proper paints one that is made for plastic they flex with it.

edit: plastic dose not "breathe".


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 30, 2017)

Don't know why Yamaha didn't make the fuel tank out of metal. I had a 1986 Honda XR-600R that had a plastic fuel tank. As the years went by, the tank on it too, began to degrade. First thing to go were the tank decals. Then the actual color of the tank (orange(ish) red) began to fade. Then the plastic began to get rough and pitted.

All my bikes were stored in a garage when not being ridden. None were ever exposed to long durations of the elements. I don't think I've ever seen a plastic fuel tank on an old bike in good to excellent condition.

Anyways, I guess we'll see just how well my paint job holds up. I'd like to think it would last a couple of years.


----------



## 2strokenut (Oct 30, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Don't know why Yamaha didn't make the fuel tank out of metal. I had a 1986 Honda XR-600R that had a plastic fuel tank. As the years went by, the tank on it too, began to degrade. First thing to go were the tank decals. Then the actual color of the tank (orange(ish) red) began to fade. Then the plastic began to get rough and pitted.
> 
> All my bikes were stored in a garage when not being ridden. None were ever exposed to long durations of the elements. I don't think I've ever seen a plastic fuel tank on an old bike in good to excellent condition.
> 
> Anyways, I guess we'll see just how well my paint job holds up. I'd like to think it would last a couple of years.


the old plastics did not have very good stabilizers in them thats why they just broke down quickly


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Oct 30, 2017)

2strokenut said:


> the old plastics did not have very good stabilizers in them thats why they just broke down quickly




What I'd love to do, is to have someone fabricate metal tanks for our Yamaha BW's. I know that would be pricey as Hell, but you only live once. Preferably out of aluminum, so rust wouldn't be an issue down the road.

We plan on keeping these bikes for as long as we can physically ride them.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 1, 2017)

I got the fuel petcock back on the tank, and it began to leak right away. Took it back off and inspected the rubber O-ring and all seemed to be okay. I tightened the two screws more that secure the petcock to the tank and it sealed up fine.

I then pulled the carb off the bike and completely disassembled it and cleaned it all with carb spray. I had one Hell of a time removing one of the fuel metering jets. I tried this and that, and nothing worked. Well, that was until I used some compressed air and tried all the fittings and found one that forced the jet up and out of it's hole.

Put the carb all back together and then back on the bike. Put some gas in the tank and fired it up. It wasn't running 100%, as it was cutting out just off idle. I thought that I'd have to pull the carb again, but remembered that I didn't put much gas in the tank, and the fuel valve wasn't in the reserve position. The carb wasn't getting enough fuel. Once the petcock was in the reserve position, it ran great.

Did a little of this and a little of that, and it runs as good as it ever has. I decided not to put any decals or stickers on the fuel tank. Just gonna leave it bare for a while.

So, now both my wife's bike and mine are running again. Not sure just how soon we'll take um out and ride, but it shouldn't be too very far off in the distance.


----------



## 2strokenut (Nov 1, 2017)

Free Will said:


> I got the fuel petcock back on the tank, and it began to leak right away. Took it back off and inspected the rubber O-ring and all seemed to be okay. I tightened the two screws more that secure the petcock to the tank and it sealed up fine.
> 
> I then pulled the carb off the bike and completely disassembled it and cleaned it all with carb spray. I had one Hell of a time removing one of the fuel metering jets. I tried this and that, and n0othning worked. Well, that was until I used some compressed air and tried all the fittings and found one that pressed forced jet up and out of it's hole.
> 
> ...


nothing beats that feeling when you fix up all your own stuff and it looks mint.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Nov 3, 2017)

Ran an errand in town today, and while there, I bought a few gallons of E-Free gas. It's the only gas station in town that sells the stuff.

Returned home and then put some in my bike's fuel tank. Bike now runs great with the petcock in the on or reserve position.


----------



## 2strokenut (Nov 3, 2017)

Free Will said:


> Ran an errand in town today, and while there, I bought a few gallons of E-Free gas. It's the only gas station in town that sells the stuff.
> 
> Returned home and then put some in my bike's fuel tank. Bike now runs great with the petcock in the on or reserve position.


thats good now you can just not think about it till your ready to go rideing


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 1, 2017)

Well crap.......the 1st "pimple" appeared today on my newly repainted fuel tank. It's about the size of a small pea. I can only imagine it's the first of many still to come.

I was really hoping that if you took the time and made a good honest effort to paint a plastic fuel tank, it would work. It's just really disappointing. I was getting ready to paint the tank on my wife's bike soon. Now, I'm going to wait and see what happens to my tank.

It's weird that the fuel vapors can permeate the plastic like it does. I had others telling me that it was a waste of time to try and paint plastic fuel tanks.

I guess the only thing I can do is nothing at this point. I'll just have to wait and see how bad it gets.


----------



## 2strokenut (Dec 2, 2017)

what a bugger


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 6, 2018)

Just an update. That small pea-sized _pimple_ on my fuel tank is now about a $.50 cent piece in diameter. 

And, other _pimples_ are forming, but not yet as big as the first one. It still looks better than it did though.


----------



## 2strokenut (Jan 8, 2018)

you could always find a plastic fule tank liner kinda like krem


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 8, 2018)

2strokenut said:


> you could always find a plastic fule tank liner kinda like krem




I thought of that, but I don't think they make a product that can be used on plastic. I've used the product that you mentioned years ago, and it worked well on the inside of my metal fuel tank.

It had rusted pretty badly on the inside. After removing as much of the rust I could, I sealed it with Kreem.

Description:

KREEM FUEL TANK LINER is designed for use as a preventive maintenance product in metal tanks new and old; containing gasoline, gasohol, or diesel. KREEM TANK LINER has a unique formulation with extremely rapid set-up that prevents leakage from hairline cracks and seam pinholes by coating the tank’s inner surface with a fuel resistant elastomer. Not for plastic tanks. KREEM is NOT compatible with all fiberglass tanks. You must spot test before use. Read the Kreem “how to” brochure for detailed application instructions.


----------



## 2strokenut (Jan 8, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> I thought of that, but I don't think they make a product that can be used on plastic. I've used the product that you mentioned years ago, and it worked well on the inside of my metal fuel tank.
> 
> It had rusted pretty badly on the inside. After removing as much of the rust I could, I sealed it with Kreem.
> 
> ...


thats the stuff ashame they dont make one for plastic tanks. good if there was one out there for them tho.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 8, 2018)

2strokenut said:


> thats the stuff ashame they dont make one for plastic tanks. good if there was one out there for them tho.




The last time I bought a new dirt bike (1986 Honda XR-600R) was in 1987. It of course, had a plastic fuel tank on it. Within a few years, the tank on it began to discolor and degrade. 

Do new dirt bikes still use plastic for their fuel tanks, or are some metal? I've yet to see a plastic fuel tank that holds up well over the years.


----------



## 2strokenut (Jan 8, 2018)

they all use plastic fule tanks unless you buy an ag or enduro bike but then it all depands on the brand.

plastics have changed a hell of a lot over the years


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 9, 2018)

2strokenut said:


> they all use plastic fule tanks unless you buy an ag or enduro bike but then it all depands on the brand.
> 
> plastics have changed a hell of a lot over the years




Funny thing! I have some older plastic gas jugs. I'm thinking they are close to being 15 yr.s old or so. For the most part, they still look damn good. The red color is still bright and even, and no signs of the plastic slowly degrading. 

Kind of weird how they can make gas jugs out of plastic and do a good job. Yet, when m/c manufacturer's make plastic fuel tanks, it can end up being a crap shoot.


----------



## 2strokenut (Jan 10, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> Funny thing! I have some older plastic gas jugs. I'm thinking they are close to being 15 yr.s old or so. For the most part, they still look damn good. The red color is still bright and even, and no signs of the plastic slowly degrading.
> 
> Kind of weird how they can make gas jugs out of plastic and do a good job. Yet, when m/c manufacturer's make plastic fuel tanks, it can end up being a crap shoot.


now thats dam odd but clear plastics iv noticed degrade quickly


----------

